# Sony Alpha-200 Dslr...



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

I went out to Meadowhell in Sheffield today and bought me my first SLR camera.

I managed to haggle Â£50 off the list price and have been blown away by the photos, and I don't know anything about photography!

Only complaint is that it doesn't come with a compact flash memory card or an adaptor for my pro-duo cards. Rubbish. But seeing as I saved so much I was happy to fork out for this.

Can anyone point this SLR-newby in the direction of some photography-for-dummies resources that explains all the jargon & techniques etc (ISO?!)

Thanks!

Rich


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.lulu.com/content/2277138

http://masterchong.com/v2/dslr-guide/sony-...ple-photos.html

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Jumpstart-DVD-Guide-...4QQcmdZViewItem

that help mate


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

You were in Meadowhall today 

Shame on you! At least my excuse was that i was working


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

I shoot with a A200 and its a cracking camera (My a200 gallery). Its worth trying dvd.co.uk for your CF cards they have some good offers normaly.

Good look with it


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Very impressive photos Deego!

That site is pretty good too; they are very reasonably priced. What I'm really after is a pro-duo to compact flash adapter as I have loads of sony memory cards and my laptop takes them directly. Any know where I can source one of these, as even Sony don't stock them without ordering...

Thanks!



Deego said:


> I shoot with a A200 and its a cracking camera (My a200 gallery). Its worth trying dvd.co.uk for your CF cards they have some good offers normaly.
> 
> Good look with it


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

rip off bay mate


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah that was my first port of call, but can't find one - unless I'm searching for the wrong thing?

I'm pleased about the lens compatability on this range too!


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

try your local camera shop or here

http://www.mittoni.com.au/memory-stick-duo...-ii-p-2067.html

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Memory-Stick-MS-Duo-...4QQcmdZViewItem

you wont be able to close the door on the camera though mate.


----------

